# UFC: UFC 95 this Saturday



## Clark Kent (Feb 16, 2009)

The UFC will return to Spike TV as Diego Sanchez and Joe Stevenson will go to battle in the main event in London, England in a free UFC event that will be broadcast on Spike TV.  

More...
The hardest hitting UFC news from MMARingReport.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 16, 2009)

I am looking forward to this one.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 16, 2009)

I agree.  This is a good card and Joe Stevenson really needs this win.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 16, 2009)

MAIN CARD
-Diego Sanchez vs. Joe Stevenson
-*Dan Hardy* vs. Rory Markham
-Wilson Gouveia vs. Nate Marquardt
-Demian Maia vs. Chael Sonnen
-Josh Koscheck vs. Paulo Thiago

PRELIMINARY CARD
-Junior dos Santos vs. Stefan Struve
-Justin Buchholz vs. *Terry Etim
*-Shannon Gugerty vs. Tom Lawson
-*Paul Kelly* vs. Troy Mandaloniz
-*Neil Grove* vs. Justin McCully  


Watch for Dan Hardy, I've seen him fight many times, he's good, very good! He's also entertaining and smart. Terry and Paul always very watchable. Neil 'Goliath' Grove is a 2nd Dan Karateka, powerful and should be up for a good fight!


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 16, 2009)

Neil Grove....the winner!!


----------



## Sandstorm (Feb 16, 2009)

Great to see Dan Hardy as a main event too. He deserves this shot.
Neil Grove is a powerhouse fighter too. Great match-up with him and McCully. WAR!!


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 16, 2009)

Sandstorm said:


> Great to see Dan Hardy as a main event too. He deserves this shot.
> Neil Grove is a powerhouse fighter too. Great match-up with him and McCully. WAR!!


 
Word from Terry's team mates is that he's in the best shape he's ever been so......WAR!!!

Ps, it's a British tradition...WAR!!


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 16, 2009)

Is this free???
If it isn't it doesn't really have a big main fight.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 16, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> Is this free???
> If it isn't it doesn't really have a big main fight.


 
What? Dan Hardy's fight is THE big fight as far as we're concerned!! 
You obviously haven't seen the Outlaw fight lol!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 16, 2009)

This is free on SpikeTV in the United States.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 16, 2009)

lol..nope not familiar with Dan Hardy at all.
Well since it's on Spike for free I will make sure not to miss it.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 17, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> lol..nope not familiar with Dan Hardy at all.
> Well since it's on Spike for free I will make sure not to miss it.


 

I don't think you'll regret the time spent.


----------

